# Winter Park CO



## ccgornjak (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone have a condition report from Winter Park CO??


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

If you're thinkin' about driving to CO from WI, I think you'd be happier hitting Jackson Hole, Targhee, or Bridger. We're having a pretty bony year in central CO. Monarch or Wolf Creek might be possibilities.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

At the moment, the groomers are fine, but sketchy in the trees still. We need more snow!


----------



## ccgornjak (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for the updates...I hope everyone gets lots of snow soon!


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

We've gotten over a foot of snow the past few days. The Eagle Wind Chair opened today! Get up here - conditions are great, and, the crowds are non-existent


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

North face lift opened yesterday..... We're looking pretty good over here....a little more and we'll get the goods open..... Ps Irwin got 53" out of that last system!,,,,,,,,


----------

